# corsair vs450 watt smps vs iball sprinter 500 watt smps



## aman gandhi (Nov 12, 2012)

i just wanted to know weather* corsair vs450 watt smps* is better than *iball sprinter 500 watt smps*


----------



## Flash (Nov 12, 2012)

Go for Corsair.
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/power-sup...89-power-supply-blacklist-thread-newbies.html


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Nov 12, 2012)

Stay away from brands like Zebronics, Intex, Iball, Umax etc

Get powersupply from these brands-Corsair, Antec, Seasonic, Tagan.


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 12, 2012)

Corsair anyday.


----------



## aman gandhi (Nov 12, 2012)

hey but iball sprinter 500 watt has more amps as compared to corsair vs450 watt an it is also 450 watt and iball is 500 watt please remove my confusion?????


----------



## aman gandhi (Nov 12, 2012)

hey but i have an question that the iball one gives more amps and it also has two enhanced 12volt rail but the corsair one has only one 12volt rail


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 13, 2012)

Haha ... funny comparison ... Corsair is the way to go ....


----------



## Phenomenal (Nov 13, 2012)

Don't see the values.See the product and COMPANY.Corsair


----------



## kartikoli (Nov 13, 2012)

corsair any day even CX430 is better than iball 500


----------

